# Breakfast for 2 TNT



## kadesma (Jun 11, 2011)

make the day before and breakfast for 2 will be breakfast in bed or on the patio add juice and coffee or tea and get set to enjoy the morning. Tear two english muffin and put half into a greased casserole top with 1/3 cup of cooked ham then add 3/4 cup of cooked asparagus and then 2 slices of swiss cheese put on the remaining torn english muffin. now in a med mixinf bowl combine 1 beaten egg yolk and 1 beaten egg white add 3/4 cup milk 2 tab. sour cream 2 tab. finely chopped onion,1 tea. Dijon 1/2 tea caraway seed and cracked pepper pour over layers in casserole cover and refrigerate
Bake uncovered in 325 oven for 50 min let stand a few minutes then cut and enjoy. Fresh fruit and biscuits are good with this add some fruit juice and coffee sit back and enjoy.
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh!  I want this!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh!  I want this!


Ilove it PF will be making it for brunch next week.
kades


----------

